
The design of government emails - robin_reala
https://designnotes.blog.gov.uk/2014/09/04/the-design-of-government-emails/
======
aDevilInMe
It saddens me that this government design body think that using HTML emails,
with headers and footers, is somehow more official looking than plain text. If
they want to reassure citizens that emails are from the government and
therefore "real", then why not sign the emails with PGP? More people should be
using PGP and for the government to do so, could increase its usage across the
population (I have never bought into the idea PGP is too difficult to general
usage).

